# شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps



## BeBo0o0o (16 أبريل 2009)

تحفه الحصريات وصــل  عندنا هنــــا وبس​ شريط(مجنــــــــون)لــ فريق رئيس الســـــلام​ بانقى  صـــــوت واعــلى جوده واقـــــــل مســاحه​ ملـــــوش  حــــــــل بجد اكثـــــــــــر من رائـــــــــــــع

​ 




​ *****




Quality : CdQ 128  Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 46MB
*****





​ Track_1​ كــل  سـنـه​ http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jlmzuj5yziz​ 



​ Track_2​ مجـنـــــون​ http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjxhytummqu​ 



​ Track_3​ حبيتنى محبه  ابديــه​ ​ 



​ Track_4​ ماترخصش تمنك  يابنى​ ​ 



​ Track_5​ يارب انا كلى  شوق​ ​ 



​ Track_6​ ارفع  عينـــى​ ​ 



​ Track_7​ اديت لحياتى  قيمه​ ​ 



​ Track_8​ بيحبـــــنى​ ​ 



​ Track_9​ راجعلــلك​ ​ 



​ Track_10​ رفعه  ايــــدينا​ ​ 
​ Track_11​ يســــوع مش  بعيـــد​ ​ 
​ 


*  لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 45 ميجا *
​ 
+++
اذكـــرونى فـى  صــــــلواتكـــم
+++

+++BeBo0o+++



ياجماعه الشريط ملوش  حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع  تنالوا منو البركه
+++امـــــــــــــين+++
ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو  ورائيـــــــــــــكو
ده لـــــــــــــو مش  يضيقـــــو طبـــــعا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتير يابيبو علي الشريط 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## music_jojo (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

شكرااااااا
جارى التحميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*



​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسى على ردودكو الجميله خالص دى ويارب كلكو تنالو كل البركه والخيرررررررر
+++اميـــــــن يارب+++
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط(مجنــون)لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ميررررسى على الشريط يا بيبو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## wa7ed z3lan (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنــون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ده شريط تكلفته بالآلافات
تسجيل توزيع تلحين كلمات
ويادوبَك ينزِل هُمَّ يومين
ويكون على كُل المُنتديات

تتِعَوَّض فى الألبوم الجاى!
طَب وإحنا هَنِعمِل غِيرُه إزَّاى؟
ده إحنا ما جيبناش ولا حَق الشَّاى
إللى شرِبناه وَقت الحُجوزات

واحِد مش عارِف يُقصُد إيه
ياخُد مَجهودنا ويَسطو عليه
والشِّىء إللى بيدهِش. تلاقيه
كاتِب آيه وطالِب صَلوات

طَبعاً لازِم هنصلى لُه
مش علشان عِرفان بجميلُه
لكن هنصلِّى وندعى لُه
يفهَم إيه خِدمه وإيه سَرِقات

هُوَّ المَسؤل وللا الجُمهور؟
بَس الجُمهور غَلبان مَعذور
أزمه إقتِصاديَّه وغَلا وأجور –
ماتكَفِّيش عيش حاف مع كُرَّات

طَب يِدفَع ليه جنيه وللا إتنين
مـ النِّت يجيبُه فى دقيقتين
ببلاش . وأنا هاأنتِج تانى منين!
ومفيش حفلات ومفيش رَنَّات

المُشكِله سَهله ومَحلوله
أصحاب المُنتَدَيات دُولَه
يحذِفُوا لينكاتنا بِسهوله
من غير لا مشاكل ولا خِلافات

وَأمَّ يحِبُّوا يحُطُّوا حاجاتنا
ياخدُم قبليها موافْقَاتنا
ساعدونا نكَمِّل خِدمِتنا
أرجوكوا إمسَحوا كل اللينكات

لِحاجاتنا بلاش تِعمِلوا أب لوود
دى سِرقه للمال والمَجهود
وماتِنسوش إن الله موجود
بيبُص علينا مـ السَّمَوات

كلمات رمزى بشاره


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنــون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

*جميلة كلمات رمزى بشارة 
قوله يالف واحدة كمان لشركات الانتاج الىل بترفض الخدمة وبتدفع فلوس للناس اللى جايين يقدمو كلماتهم او الحانهم بشكل خدمى  علشان حضرته يجى يقول شيلو الحاجات دى
طول عمرنا بنرفع الترانيم  القديمة والجديدة على حد سواء 
ظهرت الحملات المنظمة على الفيس بوك 
قررنا ان الشرايط متنزلش الا بعد 6 شهور 
ببساطة اى شريط شايفين انه لسه مفاتش عليه 6 شهور ابعتو لينكاته  ليا 
اعمل ايه اكتر من كدة مش عارف 

*​


----------



## gigi2007_72 (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنــون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

شكرا بيبوووووووووو ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

شكرا" على الشريط التحفة ...


----------



## Imoz (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

hiii  where is the links there are no links what to do ???thnxx


----------



## BeBo0o0o (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسلا على الردود الجميله خالص دى ويارب تنالوا كل البركه والخير وصلوا لهذا الفريق كتير لدوام الخدمه
+++امين يارب+++​


----------



## maaro (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

ترينمة واحدة بس   نفسى الشريط كلها                                                                                                                                                                                                                             rome


----------



## BeBo0o0o (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: تحفه الحصريات وصــل عندنا هنــــا وبس.شريط( مجنون )لــ فريق رئيس السلام.CdQ 128 Kbps*

معلش صعب بجد عشان منعملش مشكله لحد عشان الفريق مش راضى بده عشان الشريط لسه جديد بس هو متوفر فى جميع المكتبات ويارب الكل ينال البركه من هذا العمل
+++اميـــــن+++​


----------



## جون برتي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يابيبو ياحبيب المسيح 

الرب يبارك خدمتك 

ويعوضك خييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الرواااااااااااابط لاتعمل


----------



## جون برتي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*الشريط رائع 

وانت أكثر من رائع 

يكون معاك مايكون عليك 

ياحبيب يسوع*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا


شريط مميز 


الرب يبارك مجهودك الجميل جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد اذنك استاذ بيبو
اللينك دة يوجد فية الشريط كامل اتمنى يعجبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*الفريق معترض على رفع الألبوم فى المنتدى*
*ممنوع وضع روابط اى البومات حديثة منعاً لإحداث اى اضرار للشركات المنتجة لهذه الألبومات*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وانا كمان معترض علي طريقة رفع الشريط

مينفعش يا جماعة الشريط لسه جديد

سيتم تبليغ مشرف القسم ,,
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*تم حذف اللينكات الخاصة بالألبوم*​ ​


----------



## vena21 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

